# Help with coding for TAVT



## mraymond74 (Nov 30, 2009)

One of the doctors performed procedure: Laparoscopic-assisted vaginal trachelectomy with laparoscopic excision of deep pelvic endometriosis.
I am not familiar with this procedure, and was wondering if anyone had any insight on this type of procedure. I was told that it was CPT 58550 for procedure code. I am incline to disagree since this code is for TAVH.  Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

Michelle


----------



## Californiacowgirl (Nov 30, 2009)

In remembering this very problem from a test question, I was sent an article by another CPC which helped.  It was from 2006 but although there is a CPT code for tranchelectomy (57530) this particular code cannot be reported because the procedure was performed laparoscopically.  2006 CPT rules dictated that correct coding would be an unlisted lap code.  Because the cervix is a part of  the uterus, the code 58578 would be appropriate.  If you were to choose this option, you would report 58661, 58578-51.  alternatively you could add a modifier -22 to code 58661.   When this information was sent to me I also discovered I needed to send documentation with the claim to explain the unlisted procedure info (additional work).  This was a test question I had from an outsourced company.


----------

